# ANOTHER WINE EXCHANGE?



## Tomy (Jan 30, 2008)

Would any one be intrested in doing another wine exchange for Memorial Day May 29? I hope the 1st one went well, but not much feed back posted. My Apple Cherry will be pretty good by then, also my bottled Pommy, so what say you, no guts no glory




Tomy


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2008)

Im in as long as _*EVERYONE</font>*_ that signs in delivers on their promise reagardless of what happens!</font>


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 30, 2008)

Tommy: I think it's a good idea, but I think we should post our inventory and allow one person to pick from it. If you don't want to let a particular wine go, then don't list it. I think one of the major success's of past wine exchanges is due in part to sharing a particular wine with a person because they have never tried it. I would rather send a bottle of stags leap Merlot to someone that has never had it, or has made a cheap kit and doesn't like it after a month in the bottle............ so it's not just fun, it's a learning experience, and a helpful way to allow a sample tasting before someone runs out to buy a kit they don't like.......... Just my opinion.

EDIT: Oh yea........... What Wade said also....... Do what you say your going to do. If for any reason you can't, send a PM, it's all good.

*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Tomy (Jan 30, 2008)

why don't you run it then Jobe if you would be so kind, good ideas, I'm in.


----------



## Dean (Jan 30, 2008)

I'd love to go in on this as I have lots to share, but cross border wine shipping is quite illegal here, unless I agree to pay duties on the perceived value of the wine, which I don't want to give my Gov't anymore money than I have to.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 31, 2008)

COUNT ME IN


----------



## Tomy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the thought Dean, we sure don't want you to break any laws, as I don't have bail money. Tomy


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 31, 2008)

OK Tommy, your on! I'll do it.

Here's how it will work for all who are interested in participating/exchanging:

1) Between now and next Thursday 2/7, PM me with the wines that you would have available for exchange. You can PM me with 1 or 10 different wines it doesn't matter, YOU ARE ONLY EXCHANGING ONE (1) BOTTLE to the person who post an "ask".

2) Please include some type of description of your wine, or the manufacturer and kit type. Also a bottled date, so people can get an idea of the age of the wine.

3) I will compile a list of participants and the wines they offer for exchange and post that list at 7:00 PM Saturday February 9th.

4) First come (ASK) first serve! But only for those who have entered a wine for exchange purposes. If you don't offer a wine, you *cannot **play (ASK).** All you have to do to claim a wine is post the offerer and the wine that you want! THAT IS CONCIDERED AN "ASK" Again, POST THE OFFERER AND THE WINE YOU WANT!!!!!!!!! *It will be up to each offerer to keep track of who wants to try your wine, and who has "asked" for 1 bottle of it "first", and to make sure you get an address and get it shipped in a "Timely" Fashion!

5) Once an "ASK" for a wine from an offerer has been posted, that offerer can not be ASKED for any more wine, his/her offer is closed! The first post rules! Period!
</font></font>
</font></font>6) All the above will hold true unless Masta or George find anything listed a violation of any nature. The above will also hold true and be final unless someone comes up with a great idea and can add to this, but it's the best that I can think of right now............

If Moderators have viewing rights or access to private PM's of other board members, you should not participate. Honesty would be appreciated.

If I have not been clear clear on all the rules above, please ask questions BEFORE YOU PM ME YOUR WINE(s). Once you PM me, your offering is final!

Because I am keeping track of the wines, I will post the offerings, but will hold myself back from posting an "ask" for 1 hour after the opening of the offers. However, if anyone feels sorry for me, I'm looking to try a good Amarone................ sigh......






*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 4, 2008)

Wanted to post to move this back to the top for those who missed it.

Remember, you can offer 10 different wines, but only one person (who is also making an offer) can ask for one bottle.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 4, 2008)

I have pm'ed my list.


----------



## joeswine (Feb 6, 2008)

GOOD MORNING JoBE,,,how is the group coming along with the exchange,there seams to be alot going on in the carboys how many responses have you recieved?,do you think it will get off the ground and when? waiting to ship ///jp


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 6, 2008)

Including myself, so far just 4 of us.


----------



## joeswine (Feb 6, 2008)

well if nobody don't mind lets get started,may be some others will join in later,what do you say wade,who else is there beside you jobe?lets let the games begin!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry I didn't respond back Joe, Headed out the door right when I posted that. 

I think we should wait till I post the final offerings to insure that all have the opportunity to share what they wish.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 6, 2008)

Im ready when ever everyone else is ready!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ya'll wouldn't want to wait to see if Waldo will offer a bottle of the Muscadine? NW a bottle of her famous (or infamous) Chokecherry wine? JW's Wild Grape wine? PWP with that Orange Chocholate port? Do you think she would swap a bottle of that for a chance to get something she has never had, and so many other great wines out there. I would love to try one of the Mosti all Juice wines that everyone raves about, so far, no one has made an offering for any...............

Edit: Didn't mean to put anyone mentioned in this post on the spot, you are under no obligation, they were used for example purposes only.

*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll try to get in on it next year .If I make anything worth sharing.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 6, 2008)

I dont mind waiting but it doesnt look like anyone else wants to join. Anyone else want to jump in please do as we have to end this eventually.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 6, 2008)

Come'on............ Whats a couple more days?

Ya never know............ Over 1000 members and only 4 ship wine out...........

I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe after all the people backing out last time its deterring people this time. Like I said though Im in no hurry.


----------



## myway22 (Feb 7, 2008)

Jobe, I'll be in on the next one as well. First, I have nothing bottled yet that is aged, and second, since I'm new to this I wanna see how they turn out first




.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 8, 2008)

To all the newbies: We understand how much you want to be apart of these exchanges, we were there once also. Don't fret, you'll get your chance, it's OK.

To all that have PM'ed me an exchange offer........... Just 24 hours left!

Although it's only 4 of us, there's quite a list to pick from.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 9, 2008)

1 More Hour!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 9, 2008)

1/2 hour..................

1 1/2 for me





Thats OK....... I'll be in the hot tub.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 9, 2008)

OK Folks, Here's the list:

Again, the rules:

You can only pick one (1) wine, from one the the offers below.

You MUST be an offerer in order to ask for a bottle.

Once an ask has been made of an offerer, no other ask can be made of that offerer.

You MUST send your wine out to the person asking for it within a week(?) 

_________________________________________________________________
JoesWine

FRUIT WINES
blackberry//2006//fresh fruit//desert style//fruit forward 
RASPBERRY//2006//fresh fruit //desert style//fruit forward
Italian plum/2006semi/sweet///refreshing

ITALIAN WINES//FRESH JUICE FROM ITALY
FRASCATIA//2006//LIGHT AND CRISP
PINOT GRIGIO//2006//LITE AND WITH A BITE

CHILEAN WINE//FRESH JUICE//FROM CHILLY
CABERNET [email protected] BLEND/DRY BUT NICE
PINOT NOIR//2006//FRUIT FORWARD,PLEASING TO THE TASTE*

THIS IS THE MENU ASK FOR TWO OFF THIS LIST SHIPPED IN 
350ML.BOTTLES FOR TASTING ,,,ENJOY FOR WINE EXCHANGE 

________________________________________________________________


Wade:


I have: 

W.E Blueberry Pinot Noir, 
Cranberry wine, 
Blueberry Melomel, 
RJS Watermelon White Merlot, 
Strawberry Kiwi, 
W.E. Symphony, 
RJS Gewürztraminer, 
MM AJ Johannesburg Riesling, 
RJS Grand Cru Barolo, 
Black Currant. 

______________________________________________________________

Tomy:

1 750 ml bottle Pomegranate, 
for best results could age a couple of months more. 
I will send a extra screw cap so it may be used again.

_____________________________________________________________

jobe05:

Sorry folks, I don't keep track of most of the manufacturers of the kits
I make................ But here's whats good:

Whites:

Johannisurg Riesling




Riesling




Symphony





Reds:

CC Lodi old vines zin - needs some aging




Stags leap Merlot - needs some aging




Shiraz (yukky)




Limited edition Barbera - very drinkable





Fruit:
(beefed up kits)
Blackberry Cab




Strawberry




Tangirine




Apricot peach




Green apple riesling





Scuppernong - Complete with wine diamonds (just in time for Valentines day)








And the one you have all been waiting for:

BLACKBERRY PORT! (1-375 ML)


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 9, 2008)

Dang




Jobe it maybe10 years beforeI can offer a list like thatto you guys.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow......... What happened to all the excitement about having a wine exchange?????????? 2 hours pass and nothing! Why did we bother????


----------



## Wade E (Feb 9, 2008)

Im laid out on the couch for the past few days as my back has really been bothering me. I dont know what I did but Im in bad condition here. Im sorry, what do we do here, pm the person we want a wine from?


----------



## Tomy (Feb 10, 2008)

Where you at David Clark, Smarfe, Scubamam, Bovine, Francie, JHalk, Harry,and other exelent wine makers that we would love to taste your wines, your missing outon the fun of trying out some very nice wine from members of the group. If you didn't take part this time I certinally hope you will the next, and if you arn't because you didn't receive your wine the last exchange in a timely manner blame me because I didn't specify a date to send, I apoligise for that. Another reason to take part, some of us will enter our wine in contests, and wouldn't you hate to miss out on tasting a award winning wine. This time I hope we can give a bit of feedback on the wine we exchange, as a honost opnion only helps us make better wine. Tomy



Hope your feeling better Wade



*Edited by: Tomy *


----------



## joeswine (Feb 10, 2008)

you know wade i think that its so few of us why don't you see on my list, what you would like and anything on your list is good enought for mesend me your address Ilready have tomy and jobe boxed be my pleasure to ship to you also,sort of a getting to know you box.also the sparkling wine turned out out- standing( but but but),not eought sparkling, have to go back to the books on this one the ASTI taste was there 100% cold and clear but the bubblies were lite we drank the whole thing in a heart bet anyway would you like to try the wine it self



let me know what you think ,i know how it is to hurt my knees feel like there falling apart do to arthritis but thats how it goes time catches up to all of us and it ran me over


----------



## Tomy (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes Wade I beleive thats how jobe05 wants it done. I forgot I do have a Apple Cherry Strawberry 350 mm for exchange. Tomy


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2008)

Okay, I have PMed.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 10, 2008)

I havent been involved in this but here is the rule Jobe posted concerning Asking for a wine


4) First come (ASK) first serve! But only for those who have entered a wine for exchange purposes. If you don't offer a wine, you *cannot **play (ASK).** All you have to do to claim a wine is post the offerer and the wine that you want! THAT IS CONCIDERED AN "ASK" Again, POST THE OFFERER AND THE WINE YOU WANT!!!!!!!!! *It will be up to each offerer to keep track of who wants to try your wine, and who has "asked" for 1 bottle of it "first", and to make sure you get an address and get it shipped in a "Timely" Fashion!

5) Once an "ASK" for a wine from an offerer has been posted, that offerer can not be ASKED for any more wine, his/her offer is closed! The first post rules! Period!


----------



## corn field (Feb 10, 2008)

I hope you have another wine exchange later onthis summer.
I would love to be in it but I have to drive 70 miles to ship anything .
with the roades as bad as they are the person I would be sending to might have to wate too long to get the wine. This summer I could go much quicker


----------



## Tomy (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe you can't do this but in our small town we can weigh the package, than call the post office to ask how much to ship. We than give Gus our mail man the correct amount of money and he will mail it for us. If we owe more he will leave a note, or if its too much he will leave change in the box. Tomy PS The day before Christmas a few years back Gus came staggering up the walk.Gus asked if he could come in &amp; sit a bit. I said sure. It seemed a lot of people on his mail route were offering him a glass of cheer at most every house, and not wanting to disapoint Gus had surpasses his limit. A couple of neighbor guys finished his route while I drove him home. The next year Gus said thanks but no thanks to the beer, wiskey &amp; wine that was offered.*Edited by: Tomy *


----------



## Poacher (Feb 11, 2008)

Tomy said:


> Maybe you can't do this but in our small town we can weigh the package, than call the post office to ask how much to ship. We than give Gus our mail man the correct amount of money and he will mail it for us. If we owe more he will leave a note, or if its too much he will leave change in the box. Tomy PS The day before Christmas a few years back Gus came staggering up the walk.Gus asked if he could come in &amp; sit a bit. I said sure. It seemed a lot of people on his mail route were offering him a glass of cheer at most every house, and not wanting to disapoint Gus had surpasses his limit. A couple of neighbor guys finished his route while I drove him home. The next year Gus said thanks but no thanks to the beer, wiskey &amp; wine that was offered.




Stories like that make being from a small town worth it. Brought a smile to my face!!


----------



## corn field (Feb 11, 2008)

We are so small we don't get home delivery but we get a free po box. The 
lady that is the post mistress is comanly called the postal notzie. That is why I send every thing by UPS.*Edited by: corn field *


----------



## myway22 (Feb 11, 2008)

That is a great story Tomy. Where I'm from if you give the mailman money, you may never see him again



.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 15, 2008)

Okay I received Joeswines wines yesterday and am on my 2nd bottle as of tonight. I started off with the Cab/Sauv and it was a Chilean a juice he got from a produce store. It had great flavor but was a little thin for a Cab/Sauv. I just popped open his Red Plum though and it is awesome. More color then i had ever expected from a plum, its a deep red and sweet up front with a nice tart after bight as Joe stated and is very true. I have 6 1/2 gallons of plum buk aging and i hope mine comes out this good.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 15, 2008)

Okay, I had a bad day so I finished that bottle and moved on to the Raspberry (last bottle). Let me tell you folks that I saved the best for last. Nice body. legs, and flavor is out of this world. I have a 6 gallon batch of Raspberry melomel which I went overboard on fresh raspberries from my parents garden and it smells just like this wine. Again, this melomel has been bulking quite some time now for laziness sake but will bottle soon. Joe, this wine is awesome and anyone who gets some of this wine is in for a TREAT! 

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Tomy (Feb 16, 2008)

I also received a bottle of Joe's Raspberry, and let me tell you this guy knows how to make wine. It was the best bottle of fruit wine I have ever drank. Being a dessert wine it was sweet but not too sweet, just right with a intense taste of Raspberrys like I had never had before.This is the reason I love to take part in a wine exchange so I can learn how a great wine should look &amp; taste.




Thanks again Joe. Tomy


----------

